# For multiple betta owners...



## Kevinthefish (Apr 21, 2017)

For those of you who have multiple bettas, do you prefer keeping them in larger, but divided tanks (so one long tank divided into three sections and therefore being able to keep three betta in it
OR
Multiple smaller tanks, one fish per tank?

And, why?

(Excluding sorority tanks, of course)

Thankyou!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Smaller, separate tanks. Easier to see all of the Betta and less chance of spreading disease. 

I don't mind 10 divided x2 but, to me, more than x2 is aesthetically unappealing and reminds me of jail cells because they're long and narrow. I don't mind, and have, a 20 long x3. Each section has its own filter and heater. Sections are not quite 10" across so plenty of viewing available.


----------



## Kevinthefish (Apr 21, 2017)

I agree, I'm not entirely keen on the divided.
My husband picked up a second hand loooooong tank that would be perfect to divide into three, even four, but I'm just not super keen.

Thanks for replying. Good to know someone else feels the same and I'm not just being silly.


----------



## kouha (May 22, 2017)

i bought black pvc sheets for dividing long tanks(i hate hate hate the mesh ones) but it just... felt narrow and blacked out light and the betta seemed to know the other was there. now i just keep my males in 10gs and they are much happier. i still have the dividers for... emergencies i guess, but really theyve just ended up being a super extra and expensive ways to block their view of each other.

the only plus was it made all pictures of poseidon have this romantic ambiance lol


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

While I have had divided tanks in the past, I won't use them unless there is no other option. I have had issues with dividers failing, and with bettas this can have fatal results. It can also be difficult to effectively heat and filter each section, and I feel if you have to individually heat and filter each section, most of the benefit of a divided tank has been lost. 

Have you considered a betta community tank? If you found a community suitable candidate, there are plenty of species that would love a longer footprint like that.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

I prefer single solitaries, though maintenance is time consuming. Things could go wrong in divided. Most important (to me), is they will be in constant view with another betta which vould either stress them or make them relictant to flare.


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

I prefer separate tanks. Why? When I bought my 2nd and 3rd betta they both came home with me the same day and went through qt in a 10g with a divider. Water level was lowered 2-3" and divider went up to lid with only a 1/2" wide by 1/4" tall gap at the top in 1 spot. One of my boys managed to get through that and to the other side. I found them quick enough that no one died.. the jumper go real messed up fins (other was unscathed). After that I decided I'd never do a divider tank, my jumper got a separate tank to heal in.
I also don't like the look of divided tank and think they can stress out bettas is not densely planted so they get some privacy from eachother.. not all betas do well being able to see others-some hide/clamp up.


----------



## BettaStarter24 (Mar 24, 2014)

Separate tanks. Ive had many divider slips and have had to break up a couple fights and have lost two fish due to injuries from fights. I dont like divided tanks either. I have one tank that is divided currently but it is a major source of anxiety


----------



## kouha (May 22, 2017)

While I don't use dividers, it sounds like a lot of you are using cheap or ill fitted dividers for your tanks? Ive used tight fitting pvc sheets like 



 with a flat top lid and I've never had a problem. The clear mesh ones are total rip offs imo


----------



## Kevinthefish (Apr 21, 2017)

BettaStarter24 said:


> Separate tanks. Ive had many divider slips and have had to break up a couple fights and have lost two fish due to injuries from fights. I dont like divided tanks either. I have one tank that is divided currently but it is a major source of anxiety


This, exactly. I really care about my fish and knowing that something could even remotely go wrong in a divided tank is so stressful! I know exactly what you mean


----------



## Kevinthefish (Apr 21, 2017)

kouha said:


> While I don't use dividers, it sounds like a lot of you are using cheap or ill fitted dividers for your tanks? Ive used tight fitting pvc sheets like this with a flat top lid and I've never had a problem. The clear mesh ones are total rip offs imo


 Ugh I TOTALLY hate the clear mesh ones. Seriously what's up with them?


----------



## Kevinthefish (Apr 21, 2017)

LittleBettaFish said:


> While I have had divided tanks in the past, I won't use them unless there is no other option. I have had issues with dividers failing, and with bettas this can have fatal results. It can also be difficult to effectively heat and filter each section, and I feel if you have to individually heat and filter each section, most of the benefit of a divided tank has been lost.
> 
> Have you considered a betta community tank? If you found a community suitable candidate, there are plenty of species that would love a longer footprint like that.


I had considered a Betta sorority, but I think that I'd meltdown when I'm not at home, imagining the girls are ganging up on each other. Lol waaaay too stressful. I have one female, Alice, whom I purchased weeks ago for the intention of starting a sorority. But she's devine and I can't bring myself to risk letting her get hurt.

As for other tank mates, species, I hadn't given that much thought actually. 
Somehow I think I'll be sticking with bettas. Will get rid of the huge tank!
Thanks for replying


----------



## kouha (May 22, 2017)

Kevinthefish said:


> I had considered a Betta sorority, but I think that I'd meltdown when I'm not at home, imagining the girls are ganging up on each other. Lol waaaay too stressful. I have one female, Alice, whom I purchased weeks ago for the intention of starting a sorority. But she's devine and I can't bring myself to risk letting her get hurt.
> 
> As for other tank mates, species, I hadn't given that much thought actually.
> Somehow I think I'll be sticking with bettas. Will get rid of the huge tank!
> Thanks for replying


its probably best you didnt use her for a sorority! sororities very rarely work out, the only reason i think mine has is most of them are siblings(hand picked by me for temperament), i do have one crowntail that just grew up with them since they were fry. when starting a sorority you have to buy all the betta you want to put in it at once, buying them separately only increases the chance of fighting! 

ive gotten past the stress cause its been over a year but wow! id def never do it again. it's a lot of stress and theres no real benefit for the fish OR the fishkeeper lol


----------



## bluebutterfly123 (Feb 23, 2017)

I think I'm on the opposite side of the coin.. Lol.. I had 3 different tanks before..one 10 gallon split.. And 2 smaller ones... I found it was a lot easier dealing with the 10 gallon than cleaning out 2 tanks (3 if you count the 10 gallon).. I recently bought another 10 and split it as well.. The fish love their extra space.. And I've never had a jumping issue.. As for seeing each other.. I put in plastic mesh in both of them.. One is heavily planted especially along side the wall.. So no issues so far.. I use only one heater and filter per tank.. (the mesh allows flow through it).. It's a lot neater for me now too..









Sent from my SM-N920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## KodaPlusMore (Jul 14, 2016)

I enjoy divided tanks very much, as long as there is enough room to view the fish. I've had only three jumping instances. Two were dedicated to ill-sized tanks, that were also divided. The third was with a feisty young fish. Now that he is older, and not as spazztic, he does fine in a divided tank. And only once a death has occurred from divided tanks, for me anyways. (it was when my jumper was young, and I had a bad fish sitter while I was on vacation.) 

I think for divided tanks, you really have to find bettas with personalities that work in a divided situation. I've gotten lucky and all of my bettas except one enjoy, or at least don't mind, being in a divided tank. Which has caused them all except that one betta to be in divided tanks, hahah.

I believe it allows me to house the fish in bigger tanks, with less maintenance having to happen. I have one divided 10 gallon, with one filter and one heater, then a 45 gallon divided by four (one section has about 24" in viewing, for the community part of the tank, then the rest is divided by three) and it really allows my older fish to have a smaller area to easily get around in, but still have enough gallons to themselves. (about 4 gallons each for two 1 year old double tail halfmoons and a 3 year old veil tail) 

And for my friend, she had that moment where she was like "I have the tanks, so why not get the fish!" then soon realized her tank sizes were not healthy for her bettas, and divided tanks has allowed her to up her gallon sizes but continuing to keep her fish.  

So for me, divided tanks are the way to go, IF your fish's personality allows it. :laugh:


----------



## Gariana (Jul 22, 2015)

Nope, only single tanks for me, I just don't like the divided ones.


----------



## Kaxen (Mar 3, 2013)

I used to be fine with divided tanks, but depending on the betta, it can stress them out a lot even with blocked line of sight. 

At this point, I prefer separate tanks, no potential stress from sensing a fish in their territory and more difficult to spread disease.


----------



## Kevinthefish (Apr 21, 2017)

Thanks everyone, I'm glad to hear your replies and reasons.


----------



## ajaemily (Mar 22, 2017)

I prefer individual tanks, less chances of cross contamination of diseases and easier to clean on a schedule (1 one Monday, 1 on Tuesday, etc). I do have a sorority, which has worked out okay so far but I think it's because I have 2 that are an inseparable pair and the others have good temperament, but have had a.... gender issue with a female ending up being a male. 
I think divided tanks can look nice, and gives bettas a fair amount of space but maintenance would be killer getting the nooks and crannies. Plus, if one betta is sick then I consider the entirety of the inhabitants of the tank sick (or potential to be sick in a couple days).


----------



## drohon262 (Mar 29, 2017)

We have divided tanks and smaller tanks, we have had no problems with the divided tanks, i made the dividers and the fush don't even notice they have roommates, the each have thier own filters but share heater. We have our system dowm for waterchanges so its just a routine thing we do. We prefer both ways to enjoy our bettas

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------

